# Dumbos



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

I heard from several people that dumbo rats are sweeter than 'regular' rats...is there any truth behind this?


----------



## RatMom (May 23, 2007)

I really depends in my case it's true every dumbo I got was from a breeder and they were sweeties. So I'm sure it has to do a lot with genetics


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

A dumbo is still a rat, so there really shouldn't be any difference, except for one thing. Right now the dumbo is the Rat du Jour, and people _may_ be breeding them with a little extra care, whereas our topears could be from a feeder bin, a ratmill supplying a petstore, a badly bred oops litter, etc.

I have known of some very unpleasant dumbos, and some incredibly sweet standard eared rats...its all a lottery.


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

I have to agree with lil spaz. My friend and I both got rats from reputable breeders. Hers being a dumbo, and mine being a standard ear rex they are both equally sweet. Compared to our others (pet shop), they were both more calm, sweet, and quiet natured. My other girlies are just as sweet now, but not from the get-go like the other two.


----------



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

I have no idea as I am new to rats, but I can tell you that all 3 of my dumbos are so sweet. Thats why I ended up going with two lame names like Baby and Sweety.. It just fit their personality so well.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm quite sure the rare unsocialized dumbo you'd find in a feeder bin would be as hard to handle as any other. But dumbos, in general, are bred by breeders and are therefore more handle, etc.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i got both my girls from a petstore and my dumbo is the sweetest, most personable thing this side of the mississippi (i'm sure you'll argue this point ), whereas my standard ear is a skittish, although cute rat.  luck of the draw.


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

2 of my rats are dumbo x standard and they are the most friendly and love to be around people. But I just think I was lucky and found a good breeder.


----------



## RatMom (May 23, 2007)

I have found that the dumbo rexes are even more sweet that's why I love them so much, esp the black ones


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I found Bastian (my dumbo) in the feeder bin. He was very skittish at first but warmed up great to forced socialisation. He is my licker and a very good one at that. But he's also been a terror lately with wanting to be alpha, harrassing Odin and Bert when the cage is open and he can climb up there. He never hurts them, just humps them a lot *eyeroll*

But yeah, Bastian is a real sweety, still hard to pick up he doesn't like that part of being held but he sits still and is a lap rat once you get him there!


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

My first dumbo was a boy so I think that is what made him so sweet (my first and only boy so far). I also had a standard ear at the time and she was a little spit fire, always racing around. My next girl was also a dumbo from Petco and she was a little sweetheart too. But my sister has had two standard ears that weren't nearly as crazy as mine. My current girl is a nice little dumbo girl, but is more hyper like my first standard ear. 

I think it's just random when it comes to personality. I've always been one to fall for those huge ears and I like the overall size of the dumbos.


----------



## JMBIndy (May 28, 2007)

Since Rosie (Blue Dumbo) is my first rat ever, I can't compare her to others, but I must say, she is as sweet as she can be. I hope I'm lucky enough to encounter just as sweet rattie souls in the futre.


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

Ear set is just genetic. It has nothing to do with temperment. That would be like saying that black rats are calmer then white ones. It's jsut their genes.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

there was a dumbo in the feeder tank at my job today. (even though, they are feeders, i hold and play with them) and she was a sweetheart. THANKGOD the little sweetie actually went home as a pet. she was very nice and social and healthy.

dumbos are nice, but i wouldnt say niced than an ordinary rat. all properly socialized rats are sweeties =]


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

ok so i got Alyssa from a petstore and shes a dumbo and shes the sweetest thing alive.... but i know the truth:
so those dumbo ears make them look cute and inasent ((cant spell)) but really there stealin stuff from behind your back :wink: 
I dont think theres a diff. cuz TempleTon is not a dumbo but hes just as sweet as Alyssa so i vote both even.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have 36 rescue rats here (oops one petstore girl but she is over 2 and it was before I knew of rescues) and only 1 is a dumbo (dumbo's rarely come into rescue in my city). My first actually. She's cute and adventurous and friendly, but doesn't want to be held, she doesn't lick, etc....her standard-eared sister is actually starting to become very very sweet. Its all the luck of the draw, not the ear placement.


----------

